# Flowerhorn Super Female !



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Brothers Sisters ! This Is How I Call A Flowerhorn Super Female ! Please Enjoy La !


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

She Is My Super Flowerhorn Female !


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Amazing kok on that female. I was always under the impression that males have it but females don't. Learn something new.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments Bro ! 
Oh Yeah La ! Usually, Only Male has KOK and Female Doesn't !
However, Depedning on their Gen and The Quality Of The FH That's why this little Hot Girl Is Carrying A Big Round KOK ! LOL ! Hahaha !



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Amazing kok on that female. I was always under the impression that males have it but females don't. Learn something new.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

is that tank temporary? looks pretty small for a fish that size...
nice fish nonetheless, i didnt know females got the huge heads either, wonder if she confuses any males lol


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah ! That's tank is just temporary ! Now She Is The Hotest Girl For All The FHs Males In My Place Now Since Everyone In My Place Want To Marry Her !


Mferko said:


> is that tank temporary? looks pretty small for a fish that size...
> nice fish nonetheless, i didnt know females got the huge heads either, wonder if she confuses any males lol


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow! MrJackyTang, she is an amazing flower :lol: That's the color of Love... I love her color, does it goes with the season (Valentine Season)? :lol:


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah ! She is The Present Of Love and The Valentine Day ! I'm Really Sure She Is Really Aggressive. Picky. And Hard To Tolerant such as Beautiful Girl Is Always Hard To Deal With. Lol.


crimper said:


> Wow! MrJackyTang, she is an amazing flower :lol: That's the color of Love... I love her color, does it goes with the season (Valentine Season)? :lol:


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

It's nice to have the fh king in our neighbourhood. do you ever have plan breeding them ?

BCA IS *EVERY MEMBER* 'S TREASURE!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow ! Thanks So Much For All Ur Good Commenst Bro ! Honestly, I'm Not A Big Fan Of Breeding Since That Doesn't Worth To Breed Them !
Flowerhorns r easy to breed But The Chance That Getting A Masterpiece FH Is Really Low Even Though The Parents R Both Masterpieces ! 
That's Why That Make The Masterpiece Super Expensive and Rare compared To Other Regular Flowehorns Due To The Perfection And The Quality !



fishdragon said:


> It's nice to have the fh king in our neighbourhood. do you ever have plan breeding them ?
> 
> BCA IS *EVERY MEMBER* 'S TREASURE!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

So were do you get your Masterpieces, MasterJackyTang? If you don't mind me asking... It seems that you got lots of those? Now I'm curious and FH masterpieces now added to my wish list... I hope my wife doesn't read this though :lol:


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear. I Imported Them Directly From VIETNAM. Thailand. And Singapore by Myself. I don't care about the quantity bro. I Only Care About The Quality Of The FHs. I have agents there HandPicked Them Directly and Showed Me. And I Choose The FHs which have the power to win my heart then I Import Them Here and They R In My FH Collections Now ! 






crimper said:


> So were do you get your Masterpieces, MasterJackyTang? If you don't mind me asking... It seems that you got lots of those? Now I'm curious and FH masterpieces now added to my wish list... I hope my wife doesn't read this though :lol:


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

These Small Guys R Some Of My Newest Shipment From Last Month ! They R Only 5" Now But Look At The Quality and The Monsterkok. 



 Have Already Sold !


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Have Already Sold !


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Superb indeed, most of my friends in the Philippines are FH @Aruans enthusiast. Your collection is so far the best Ive ever seen. Is it hard to import those fishes?


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Honestly. Importing these FHs R Not Hard. selecting A Good Genetic. The Quality Of The Fishes. Abd know about the Bloodlines. The BackGround of The Fish and How The Fish Turn Into R The Most Important And Most Difficult Things ! H


crimper said:


> Superb indeed, most of my friends in the Philippines are FH @Aruans enthusiast. Your collection is so far the best Ive ever seen. Is it hard to import those fishes?


----------

